# Men of Herpetology Calendar ? ? ?



## Smithers (Feb 27, 2012)

Just a thought  Whatcha recon ?


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 27, 2012)

errrrrrrrrrrr no thanks


----------



## Beard (Feb 27, 2012)

count me in.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 27, 2012)

why? they are just as hairy as the women of herpetology


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 27, 2012)

Not for me, but if it raises money it has to be a good thing. Devil Ark is a great project. I have the girls of herpetology instead. If anyone has spare money buy some fencing for devil ark to allow for the next stages of the project. 

Ps this thread will be deleted soon same as any that where posted about girls of herpetology.


----------



## saximus (Feb 27, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Ps this thread will be deleted soon same as any that where posted about girls of herpetology.


why?


----------



## D3pro (Feb 27, 2012)

My Milkshake brings all the boys to the yard...


----------



## Beard (Feb 27, 2012)

D3pro said:


> My Milkshake brings all the boys to the yard...




Holy ****!!!!!! That stomach is so hungry its eating those shorts.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 27, 2012)

saximus said:


> why?


Because its fundraising which needs admin approval. The girls of herp calendar was also for sale at the same time as the APS calendar so it may have created conflict between the 2. Which would you buy a calendar with pics of snakes or woman with snakes. Hard choice lol


----------



## saximus (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh ok that's weird but I guess they have their rules. You may need to pm me a link to the girls one...please


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 27, 2012)

i was all for it til i saw the pics that beard and d3pro posted!!!


----------



## FAY (Feb 27, 2012)

D3pro and Beard...what a pair of hunks!!
Nice to know that you are not denying the women of Australia!


----------



## Beard (Feb 27, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> i was all for it til i saw the pics that beard and d3pro posted!!!



Gotta share what I've got!!!


----------



## Smithers (Feb 27, 2012)

It's only fair the "Girls" get a Calendar to use and yes for a good cause.


----------



## Beard (Feb 27, 2012)

FAY said:


> D3pro and Beard...what a pair of hunks!!
> Nice to know that you are not denying the women of Australia!




Tis awesome


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 27, 2012)

D3pro said:


> My Milkshake brings all the boys to the yard...



oh my......... this made me laugh today after a pr*%$ of a day ! thanks d3pro lol



Smithers said:


> Just a thought  Whatcha recon ?



men in calendars, yes please  BUT hopefully not one with bigger boobs than me ^^^^^^ (yes that pic, so wrong)


----------



## D3pro (Feb 27, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> men in calendars, yes please  BUT hopefully not one with bigger boobs than me ^^^^^^ (yes that pic, so wrong)




And here I was about to suggest Kenno


----------



## Australis (Feb 27, 2012)

How about mugshots of Herpetology ?


----------



## Trouble (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm all for it!! Loved the look and the idea of the Women in Herpetology calendar, why not one for the girls to look at, and it goes to a great cause!!



D3pro said:


> And here I was about to suggest Kenno



I'm all for it if Kenno is involved!!!


----------



## Beard (Feb 27, 2012)

Trouble said:


> I'm all for it!! Loved the look and the idea of the Women in Herpetology calendar, why not one for the girls to look at, and it goes to a great cause!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for it if Kenno is involved!!!




Excuse my lack of insight here but who the hell is Kenno?


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 27, 2012)

Beard said:


> Excuse my lack of insight here but who the hell is Kenno?



I second this, who is Kenno?

I'd go for this cause, except I'm so manly you can barely distinguish my facial features around my luscious beard

You ladies wouldn't be able to cope


----------



## Beard (Feb 27, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> I second this, who is Kenno?
> 
> I'd go for this cause, except I'm so manly you can barely distinguish my facial features around my luscious beard
> 
> You ladies wouldn't be able to cope




I'm in the same boat as you mate, hence the 'alias pic'


----------



## Smithers (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok we'll have a shaved and unshaved version for your bearish fella's


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 27, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Ok we'll have a shaved and unshaved version for your bearish fella's



I don't much like shaving, tried it once, the regrowth was terrible, stabbed me in the legs for days afterwards............oh is that not what we're talking about?


----------



## Trouble (Feb 27, 2012)

Beard said:


> Excuse my lack of insight here but who the hell is Kenno?





jedi_339 said:


> I second this, who is Kenno?



All I'm going to say is that he is a member on here who is a very nice guy in all aspects


----------



## Erebos (Feb 27, 2012)

Haha Brett funny man. Lol good on ya 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Beard (Feb 27, 2012)

Trouble said:


> All I'm going to say is that he is a member on here who is a very nice guy in all aspects




OH, you've spelt it wrong then. Its spelt B E A R D


----------



## Trouble (Feb 27, 2012)

Beard said:


> OH, you've spelt it wrong then. Its spelt B E A R D



:lol::lol::lol: ohh yeah, you too, Beard


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 27, 2012)

Grrrr Men and their pythons..... B I think it is a great idea lol


----------



## ozziepythons (Feb 27, 2012)

Are we talking just average guys posing with herps, or will there be a review panel who will ensure only the lusty honeys are selected


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 27, 2012)

it has already started......


----------



## Smithers (Feb 27, 2012)

Yep that's right, I just got word it's a thing in motion stay tuned Girls, Gays or closeted men.


----------



## Erebos (Feb 27, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Yep that's right, I just got word it's a thing in motion stay tuned Girls, Gays or closeted men.



Hahahahah that's funny shotgun center page lol. Here I am







Cheers Brenton


----------



## sk17zn (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm keen to get shirtless for something useful


----------



## Shadow86 (Feb 27, 2012)

most weekends with right application of alcohol i get semi naked. and those photos usually wind up on facebook why not in a calender....


----------



## -Peter (Feb 27, 2012)

"Upstarts and Oldfarts" the calendar that just might be.

its on FB


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dear god, maddog think of the children before posting things like that lol.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Feb 27, 2012)

sorry


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been waiting for this day to arrive for so long..


----------



## ingie (Feb 28, 2012)

ozziepythons said:


> or will there be a review panel who will ensure only the lusty honeys are selected




Ooo yes please


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm cool to pose naked with my scrub python.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 28, 2012)

D3pro said:


> My Milkshake brings all the boys to the yard...


ahh Denuel I see you've lost weight....good on ya!



CHEWY said:


> I'm cool to pose naked with my scrub python.


scrub python ha , you sure it's not a pygmy

problem is us guys dont look any good posed half naked.....


----------



## shadowpuppet (Feb 28, 2012)

Ill gladly whip out my anaconda for this one, might need a two month spread for it though.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 28, 2012)

It's already full steam ahead! First photo shoot has already been done, my pics are being taken in June I think lol


----------



## Beard (Feb 28, 2012)

shadowpuppet said:


> Ill gladly whip out my anaconda for this one, might need a two month spread for it though.



Haha. Is your ego that big 



Jay84 said:


> It's already full steam ahead! First photo shoot has already been done, my pics are being taken in June I think lol



Really?!? Where was my invite? Its cause i'm bearded isn't it! Bearded men have feelings too! We're still men under our beards and we deserve to be treated with respect! We're entitled to be treated like a piece of meat too. A hairy, manly piece of meat. 

This is plain discrimination.

You people are beardists!!!


----------



## shadowpuppet (Feb 28, 2012)

Nowhere near as big, beard


----------



## Beard (Feb 28, 2012)

Hands up who thinks beard should be included.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 28, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> It's already full steam ahead! First photo shoot has already been done, my pics are being taken in June I think lol



Totally buying a copy now! Will you sign it for me Jay?


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 28, 2012)

Beard said:


> Hands up who thinks beard should be included.



:shock:

This was as close an emoticon as I could find that might have anything to do with a hand up.........Well, just look at his face


But I'm with ya, beards are the go

Or for those sitting on the fence, how about half a beard?


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 28, 2012)

We could get some action shots with guys bending over to retrieve a snake exposing a grand canyon style plumbers crack  I think we're onto a winner! :






Still, if the ladies were to get involved! ....well


----------



## killimike (Feb 28, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Totally buying a copy now! Will you sign it for me Jay?



Will you be Mr August?


----------



## FAY (Feb 28, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> It's already full steam ahead! First photo shoot has already been done, my pics are being taken in June I think lol




AAAWWWW I will have to buy this with you in it Jay ...


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 28, 2012)

killimike said:


> Will you be Mr August?



I will be anything you want me to be! :lol:


----------



## killimike (Feb 28, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> I will be anything you want me to be! :lol:



I *do* like it like that.

So let's get cracking!


----------



## Suenstu (Feb 28, 2012)

Can't wait for this one!! It might replace the firefighters one.....


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 28, 2012)

killimike said:


> I *do* like it like that.
> 
> So let's get cracking!



Ok here's my entry for Mr. August... :lol:


----------



## Megzz (Feb 28, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Ok here's my entry for Mr. August... :lol:


Lose the shirt!


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 28, 2012)

Where's the next line about "you're not afraid to show it''

I'm pretty sure Megzz is keen


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 28, 2012)

There is only so much that a snake hook can hide though  However I've no doubt the calender will be extremely tasteful.....8)


----------



## killimike (Feb 28, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Ok here's my entry for Mr. August... :lol:



Wow, it really is ask and ye shall receive! I will have to get back to the religion thread and share my experiences...


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you feel like you have seen god? :lol:



killimike said:


> Wow, it really is ask and ye shall receive! I will have to get back to the religion thread and share my experiences...


----------



## killimike (Feb 28, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Do you feel like you have seen god? :lol:



You are such a modest bloke!  And there would need to be some toga/loincloth action for me to be able to tell


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 28, 2012)

CHEWY said:


> I'm cool to pose naked with my scrub python.



Is that coz she ate the rest of your clothes too?


----------



## nathancl (Feb 28, 2012)

im always excited to take my clothes off


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 28, 2012)

I think the last time it happened to me was having to resort to a mates dumb pool table rules :lol:


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 28, 2012)

:shock: Wow, there are really some......uhummm great catches on here......this calender is being given away right??


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 28, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Ok here's my entry for Mr. August... :lol:



lmao, I'm stealing this pic!!! Oh pure gold!!'


----------



## Beard (Feb 28, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> :shock: Wow, there are really some......uhummm great catches on here......this calender is being given away right??



Why, thank you


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 28, 2012)

Beard said:


> Why, thank you



Your welcome.......after a wash & a brush u should scrub up alright  But i did notice that the beard you are forever talking about is missing.......


Im still not sure i would pay for the calender though


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 28, 2012)

Beard said:


> Really?!? Where was my invite? Its cause i'm bearded isn't it! Bearded men have feelings too! We're still men under our beards and we deserve to be treated with respect! We're entitled to be treated like a piece of meat too. A hairy, manly piece of meat.
> 
> This is plain discrimination.
> 
> You people are beardists!!!



Hahaha Beard.... you may be surprised to know i am quite hairy..... all over!! 

I don't have a full beard but do have lots of stubble.



waruikazi said:


> Totally buying a copy now! Will you sign it for me Jay?



For you Gordo, of course! lol



waruikazi said:


> Ok here's my entry for Mr. August... :lol:



OMG I LOVE IT HAHAHAHA.... BUT WHY ARE YOU WEARING CLOTHES?!?!?!?!


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 28, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> OMG I LOVE IT HAHAHAHA.... BUT WHY ARE YOU WEARING CLOTHES?!?!?!?!



Because that photoshoot was done at school and i don't want to go to jail or be put on the sex offenders register lol. And also we framed it and used it as a present for our staff secret santa from last year hahahaha!


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 28, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Because that photoshoot was done at school and i don't want to go to jail or be put on the sex offenders register lol. And also we framed it and used it as a present for our staff secret santa from last year hahahaha!



All valid reasons i suppose lol But doesn't satisfy everyones curiosities lol


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 28, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> All valid reasons i suppose lol But doesn't satisfy everyones curiosities lol



I think i know what your curiosity is... 



No i'm not that hairy. 

Jay i think it might be your turn to share your model shots...


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 28, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> scrub python ha , you sure it's not a pygmy



Nope, I did literally mean scrubby. While I'd love to own a pygmy, I was referring to this snake
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/whats-closest-youve-come-mischief-180952/

I suppose that way it'd be a pic with scrubby and a pygmy.


----------



## Beard (Feb 28, 2012)

Bel, the sheer magnificence of my beard is too much for the average woman to bear, so I've opted to refrain from posting photos. Ill take your comment as an insulpliment as it could go both ways 

Jay, there is nothing wrong with a bit of hair due to my suspect genes (not that Im calling wogs suspect mind you) Im able to grow a beard that will be revered throughout the ages, i can also follow a line of hair from the top of my head to my feet


----------



## ozziepythons (Feb 28, 2012)

Any chance we could convince Cristiano Ronaldo to turn into a herper so he makes the cut for the calendar??????

View attachment 240695


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 28, 2012)

Gordo, you would have to pose in a superman outfit surely?

Beard could use his hairy chin to cover his hairy other region, if his beard
is so awesome.
Schleropages would be a colouful inclusion.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm In.


----------



## FAY (Mar 7, 2012)

Keep the thread decent guys....thanks


----------



## KingSirloin (Mar 7, 2012)

This be a good time to submit my photo?

View attachment 241928


----------



## Defective (Mar 8, 2012)

humm i found a sexy irish male nurse at the RAH who loves snakes...his names mike and he works in the ED....*melts* he's really sexy! my complete package....tall, irish, and a reptile lover ohh and a dark red ranga!


----------



## Smithers (Mar 8, 2012)

FAY said:


> Keep the thread decent guys....thanks


 Soz Fay


----------



## saratoga (Mar 8, 2012)

ozziepythons said:


> Any chance we could convince Cristiano Ronaldo to turn into a herper so he makes the cut for the calendar??????
> 
> View attachment 240695




How did you know he is uncut? asking him to make the cut for the calendar is going too far!!


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 8, 2012)

D3pro said:


> My Milkshake brings all the boys to the yard...




I really feel sorry for this kid......



br3nton said:


> Hahahahah that's funny shotgun center page lol. Here I am
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that is... disgusting !!!


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 9, 2012)

MMM would like to see some buff athletic type guys with their herp's


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd have to dust off my best y-fronts for this one


----------



## Smithers (Jul 10, 2012)

Ps this thread will be deleted soon same as any that where posted about girls of herpetology.[/QUOTE]


Well Dan threads still going,  Not sure how, We did have a near miss though ^^...lol 


Any updates Jay? or anyone alleged to have done the "Men" of Herp'n?


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 10, 2012)

There have been some pics taken...... Vic herpers are having ours done in October!

Oh it's going to be a laugh lol

I am assured the photographer has photoshop to shrink and enlarge the necessary areas lol


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 11, 2012)

It's pretty cold to do a calendar like this, especially here in the deep, dark south. How about a Spring edition?


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jul 11, 2012)

@Smithers

Well Dan threads still going,  Not sure how, We did have a near miss though ^^...lol 


Any updates Jay? or anyone alleged to have done the "Men" of Herp'n?


Maybe the mods don't mind the idea of a men's one?


----------



## trento (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm in I love to strip

I'm in


----------



## Defective (Jul 13, 2012)

i can organise a photographer for the SA guys...couple of my mates are professional photographers and are always looking for creative flare ideas


----------

